

DIY Stirling engine made of a tuna can - laura83
http://www.polkarobot.de/2012/03/10/diy-stirlingmotor-aus-einer-konservendose/

======
gus_massa
Via Hack a Day: [http://hackaday.com/2012/03/09/tuna-can-and-some-other-
trash...](http://hackaday.com/2012/03/09/tuna-can-and-some-other-trash-turned-
into-a-sterling-engine/)

This version has comments that explain what the sponge does.

\--

Original in yaplakal: <http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/st/0/topic411405.html>
(Russian)

Autotraslated:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.yaplakal.com%2Fforum2%2Fst%2F0%2Ftopic411405.html)

This version has the DIY instructions, with photos of the building steps.

